# Wilwood Dynalite - questions



## Djazair (Feb 2, 2001)

I've read all the wonderful experiences people have had using these calipers, but has anyone had any bad experiences? I just talked to a MAJOR VW racing shop, and they insist on not using them. They claim poor reliability, no added performance, etc.
TIA


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Djazair)*

They are smokin crack. I can't lay claim to reliability since I've only had mine about 2 months, but the added performance is PHENOMENAL...Night and day difference... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Djazair (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (passatrcr)*

passatrcr, 
did you increase rotor diameter too? I notice you have a 2.0, I have to actually decrease rotor diameter, but only a little. I hoping there is still a net gain in braking performance, not just unsprung weight.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Djazair)*

Yes. I was forced to go from a 10.1" to a 11" rotor (4 lug off a Corrado) when I did my conversion. However, I don't think the increased size made that much of a difference, nor will decreasing a minimal amount for you make much of a difference. The four pistons and awesome heat-shedding capabilities of the Wilwoods will MORE than make up for it.
Word of warning! Get EBC Greenstuff pads for the Wilwoods. The pads that come with them work great, but are very noisy and dust like crazy!


----------



## Djazair (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (passatrcr)*

I've got the calipers, brackets, EBC green's. Almost done putting together the kit.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## caddyrado (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Djazair)*

Besides all else they look COOL!










[Modified by caddyrado, 7:33 PM 9-4-2002]


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (caddyrado)*

Yes they are good brakes and please don't take what I'm going to say as a flame, but I feel I must make you aware of something: Wilwood Dynalites have no dust seals. What this means is that after time dependeing on how much you drive and in what conditions, etc, they will need to be serviced. Otherwise, you will begin to lose the "smoothness" of your brake engagement. If left completely alone, they will eventually become over contaminated and seize up. 
Now I'm not saying this to discourage you by any means and I'm also not trying to say that these calipers will just freeze up after so many miles. What I am saying is that they will require periodic servicing. (ie. pulling the caliper off the vehicle, removing the pads, then cleaning out the unit) As long as your prepared to do this, then enjoy your brakes!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Crash6)*









Wow! Gorgeous ride, any pics of the whole thing?


----------



## caddyrado (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (vertigobora)*

Yes, they are RACING calipers. There are warnings on the box and a tag attached to the calipers, saying" These calipers are not intended for street use and inspections need to be done" or something like that.
But hey, if your going to go over the top why not go all the way!








And this little beast is my daily driver


[Modified by caddyrado, 6:24 PM 9-5-2002]


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (caddyrado)*









SIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!!


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (passatrcr)*


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (PhOO)*

can you add some dust seal to the kit so it would protect the pistons from dirt.
I'm planning later on running this setup, but I also use the car during the winter.
do you recommend me this setup or just stay with regular calipers due to my winter use. I can't imagine all the dirt going on the calipers during the winter. They put a lot of salt around here.


----------



## Djazair (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (vento 95 GL)*

Thanks for all the responses.
In other threads I've read, one guy hasn't had any problems in the two years they've been on his car, this is without any rebuilds too. If I can get away with only having to do a good cleaning when I change the pads, that would be ideal. I was just worried about having to take off the calipers once a month or so to get the dust out







... glad I'm not running my old Ferodo pads... cleaning wheels every 3 days


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Djazair)*

Since everyone else is doing it....


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can you add some dust seal to the kit so it would protect the pistons from dirt.
I'm planning later on running this setup, but I also use the car during the winter.
do you recommend me this setup or just stay with regular calipers due to my winter use. I can't imagine all the dirt going on the calipers during the winter. They put a lot of salt around here.
[HR][/HR]​
anyone can answer my question please


----------



## Djazair (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (vento 95 GL)*

Vento,
Looking at the calipers, I don't see how a DIY dust seal could be added. It would have to be made out of molded rubber or something. 
I have the same salt worries you do. Chicago streets are white in the winter, and it's not snow...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Djazair)*

yeah I know what you mean !!!! even here the roads are white for so much salt they throw. Anyone else can give some opinion about the dust seals.
thanks!!


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (passatrcr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Since everyone else is doing it....















[HR][/HR]​mine are bigger


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (PhOO)*


----------



## ThePinkElephants (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Blitzkrieg)*

does anyone know why it is that every set of wilwoods i see in use are super loud they squeek a lot? is this a common problem?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (ThePinkElephants)*

Well, my front brakes do "growl" when I get on 'em, but I think it sounds cool







It's actually my stupid rear brakes that are noisey... I have Brembo cross-drilled rotors and MetalMaster pads in rear and not only do they squeek a lot, I can hear them from inside the car even when not braking hard.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (ThePinkElephants)*

my wilwoods squeek a little.. i have the EBC greenstuff pads on them


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (PhOO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my wilwoods squeek a little.. i have the EBC greenstuff pads on them[HR][/HR]​How are the Greenstuff pads as far as dust? I'm not sure what brand my Wilwoods came with, but they are HORRIBLY DUSTY! They are dustier than the OEM pads from my car! All the slots and holes in my rotor get full of dust and then it is flung-off in big chunks


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Blitzkrieg)*

I'm using the pads that came with the Wilwoods and have the same dust problem. In like 3 days of normal driving my wheels are covered! My buddy who has the 13" Wilwood kit is using EBC's and they dust very little and are much less squeaky than the pads that come with the Wilwoods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Blitzkrieg)*

i have a set of BICKNELL racing calipers 
which are exactly the same as the willwoods. The squeal so much that its actually embarrasing and the DUST (hoooolyyyyy) i can't stand cleaning the wheels anymore. Is everyone having these problems? Is there anything to do as far as noise goes? My calipers are nice metalic RED color and look great. But in order to see them i have to clean the wheels every day. 
quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​
HOW DA HELL DO YOU KEEP EM SO CLEAN????????????????????????


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (DanVR666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HOW DA HELL DO YOU KEEP EM SO CLEAN????????????????????????[HR][/HR]​I use some spray-on wheel cleaner and dows the brakes before blasting them with a pressure washer (at a do-it-yourself car wash.) I *hope* that the wheel cleaner doesn't hurt my wheels... it does make the brake dust come off real easy though.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Blitzkrieg)*

im using the EBC greenstuff pads and they produce very little dust


----------



## Ry_GuyGTI (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (PhOO)*

i have the 11.3 wilwood caliper/ brembo rotor setup from rpi (not installed yet) 2 questions. anybody have anything to say about the ebc reds that came in my kit? and will this setup ACTUALLY fit with my 15" stockies for the winter?? i sure as hel1 hope so cuz thats why i didn't bump to the next size+


----------



## Djazair (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Ry_GuyGTI)*

Ry,
The EBC reds are a bit more of a track-oriented pad. They're not going to perform as well when cold as your typical street pad. Heat them up a little, and you'll stop just fine.
On technical side note, the kit is actually 11.0", not 11.3". This is so that they _will_ fit under the stock 15's. I haven't installed my kit yet, but I've read from a few threads that you may need 5mm wheel spacers. I've got 15mm spacers already so I'm not worried.
Anyone care to pipe in and verify the spacers?


----------



## Ry_GuyGTI (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Djazair)*

thanks for the reply. bump for the spacer verification


----------



## DubSix3 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (ThePinkElephants)*

I too run a set of wilwoods on brembo rotors and when I first put them on they squealed like a pig everytime. It was annoying and embarrasing. I contacted wilwood and they told me that the pads in my kit were racing pads which would always squeal... racers don't care. They also told me that they made different compounds, one which is low dust no squeal, very popular in the hot rod scene. I ordered some and switched over, problem solved. Cheaper than the greenstuff pads too. Go to the wilwood web-site, find the application you want, and order them from summit racing (three days).
Hope that helps.


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​I cant read what it says on the tire, are these 16" or 17" wheels, and which size brake setup are you running? Did you have to use any spacers for clearence? I'm hoping to be getting these same wheels in 17" and either the 11" or 13" wilwoods, not sure what I'll be able to afford yet







Thanks for any help.
BTW, verrrrry nice!!


[Modified by HisMajesty, 11:54 AM 9-15-2002]


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (HisMajesty)*

he is running the 13" kit. i know you can run 17's with those brakes.


----------



## caddyrado (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (M this 1!)*

On the spacer issue... It all depends on your wheels. My old wheels needed about 8mm to clear, and my new BBSs dont need any spacers.


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (caddyrado)*

Thanks guys. I guess I'll just have to get all the parts then see if I need the spacers.


----------



## CrouchingVWHiddenGTi (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (vertigobora)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drli (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (CrouchingVWHiddenGTi)*

Does anyone happen to have the part number for the Billet Dynalite EBC pads? How long do they last?
Has anyone tried the Wilwood "D" compound pads? How long do they last? How are they for noise?
Thanks.


[Modified by drli, 2:43 AM 10-4-2002]


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynalite - questions (drli)*

MOST wilwood set ups come with Hawk HPplus pads. mostly because that is what RPI set them up with and they sell the most for our cars. they are phenominal pads but do make a TON of dust and noise. i've also used Hawk HPS, Mintex Red, Mintex Ctech, and my buddy used Wilwood pads. they all pretty much suck. they do the job but are kinda lame when cold and when hot, small window of niceness. i recently thru on some EBC greens, they are by far the closest to the HPplus for grip, but really produce very little dust. it's funny to now have my rears dirtier than my fronts, i still have Mintex Red back there. Brake Parts Warehouse sells the Wilwood pads, they're in the (310) area code. i've been REALLY hard on these pads and they're looking brand new still. NO the rotors aren't gone either. the only negative i could say about them is the green pad is a little bright by my red caliper. but you can't see much of it, and it's really not an issue.


----------

